# what do you think??



## ackks10 (Mar 6, 2008)

i  would like to know what people feel about how Mr Parker's kenpo is holding up and what kind of changes it has gone though??from the early days up untill Mr Parker left us and till now, * note* it is very hard to say something while typing it without someone thinking that you are being rude:angry: and please that is not what I'm doing, so like they say , " sit down take your shoes off sit a spell, you all have fun now yer hear":wink2:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 6, 2008)

Woohoo! Jed Clampett. 

*Gets his popcorn* I wasn't there, so I can't really comment. My lineage is IKCA, which was around and developing prior to Mr. Parker's passing.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 6, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> Woohoo! Jed Clampett.
> 
> *Gets his popcorn* I wasn't there, so I can't really comment. My lineage is IKCA, which was around and developing prior to Mr. Parker's passing.



hey Steve:eye-popping: anytime would be fine,,well excuse me for now i have to go and jump into the cement pond :caffeine:


----------



## Doc (Mar 10, 2008)

Although everyone is entitle to an opinion, personally for most, I think people would be better versed at commenting on their own Kenpo's relative progress, good or bad. They also should be prepared to be wrong in their assessment on some level from someone else's perspective. I would suggest very few have been exposed to the bulk of Ed Parker's Kenpo knowledge.


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 10, 2008)

Doc said:


> Although everyone is entitle to an opinion, personally for most, I think people would be better versed at commenting on their own Kenpo's relative progress, good or bad. They also should be prepared to be wrong in their assessment on some level from someone else's perspective. I would suggest very few have been exposed to the bulk of Ed Parker's Kenpo knowledge.



thank you doc,


----------

